

One more reason to love Open Source, issue solved in just a few hours - ziodave
https://github.com/twain47/Nominatim/issues/66

======
lesslaw
Or, as seen on HN

the seven year old MySQL bug

[http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=20786](http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=20786)

~~~
ziodave
Yep, MySQL flew the scene a while ago ... :-)

